# DC Beltway HOT Lanes



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 21, 2012)

The heading for *THIS* article is "Beltway project will be model for the world." Hopefully it will be a *good* model and not a bad model!   The article linked is a real fluff piece that ignores the controversies and problems that a project like this will invariably run into. Personally, I'm afraid the 'Various Stages of Project Development' are going to apply to this project. The various stages...1) Wild enthusiasm; 2)Growing disenchantment; 3)Search for the guilty; 4)Punishment of the innocent; 5)Honors and awards for non-participants. 

Time will tell...


----------

